# Want: Forms with ます



## ItecKid

Wow haha I actually wasn't too far off, thanks! 

I have one more question, how to express wanting something using the ます　form?

My dictionary uses 。。。するつもりである, which, I assume, and do correct me if I'm wrong, that it goes after verb stem?

As a simple example-take the sentence 私はすしを食べます-'I eat sushi'-how would I change this to say, 'I want to eat sushi?'

*Moderator Note:
Split from here.  Please open a new thread for each topic.*


----------



## Demurral

If you want to express that YOU want to eat sushi, you use -tai (masu form + tai): 私はすしを食べたい

If it is another people that wants to do something, you use -garu (masu form+ tagaru):彼女はすし食べたがります/たべたがっています

inf+tsumori... I knew of this structure, but for me, it means "going to" or "will":　私は明日するつもりです。


By the way, if you want "something", you should use "hoshii" (that is wanted): わたしHAくるまGAほしいのです。　

Hope it helps!


----------



## ItecKid

Wow, thanks alot!

So, if I wanted to say, 'I will study Japanese at RPI (my college) in the spring, can I use, 私は春にRPIで日本語を勉強するつもりです？


----------



## Demurral

My sentence would have been something alike...if you had asked me...


----------



## ItecKid

Well, I guess my question was a little ambiguous, what I was really looking for was how to conjugate to various forms of expressing 'want' into the ます form.


----------



## Demurral

Iteckid, read your posts once before posting!! your last one was almost ununderstandable!!


----------



## Flaminius

Demurral said:


> If it is another people that wants to do something, you use -garu (masu form+ tagaru):彼女はすし*を*食べたがります/たべたがっています


I am also guilty of referring to this construction in some of my posts here, but _-garu_ is best avoided (Edit: best avoided in association with _-tai_).  彼女は寿司を食べたがっています sounds something like, "She is very covetous of eating sushi."  Use _-sō_, the relative particle, instead (in sense of "I hear", "It seems that", etc.):  彼女は寿司を食べたいそうです。



> inf+tsumori... I knew of this structure, but for me, it means "going to" or "will":　私は明日するつもりです。


Perhaps つもり is not "going to" or "will" because it is about something indefinite.  "I intend to" is a more accurate translation.  In reference to more concrete plans in the future, use the dictionary form.


----------



## Flaminius

ItecKid said:


> Well, I guess my question was a little ambiguous, what I was really looking for was how to conjugate to various forms of expressing 'want' into the ます form.



Hello,
I don't understand what you mean by 'want' conjugated with ます.  Both たい and ほしい are adjectives, so ます, which is for verbs, does not apply.  There _are_ verbs to express 'want' but they may not be what you are looking for since they belong to a very stiff, formal register.

Some clarification is welcome.


----------



## ItecKid

Ok, I understand using ほしい　as an adjective, such as in the example given, which can be stated as "I want X" where X is an object.  I guess what I'm looking for would be a general structure of saying, "I want to do X" where X is a verb rather than a noun.


----------



## samanthalee

ItecKid said:


> I guess what I'm looking for would be a general structure of saying, "I want to do X" where X is a verb rather than a noun.



You are looking for the たい form as Demurral and Flaminius has pointed out.

I eat sushi - 私はすしを食べます。
I want to eat sushi - 私はすしを食べたい。

Learn Japanese - 日本語を勉強します。
Want to learn Japanese - 日本語を勉強したい。


----------

